# Reese UFO 2070 Drum Mower Problem



## Island_Moose (Nov 10, 2019)

If anyone has a 2070 double drum Reese UFO mower I would appreciate some advice.

I have been destroying belts at an alarming rate, the long one I put on last week lasted about 2hrs before tearing itself to pieces. I'm suspecting I have the tension too tight perhaps and would like some advice on how tight it should be (what sort of defelction should it have?). 

The belts run through a few 'fingers' as they approach the drive wheel, that sorts them and guides them onto the rollers...if anyone has photos or maybe an owner's manual that could guide me? Nothing came with my mower.

The panels/guards were all so rusty that I have cut them away, there is one left that I want to cut away as it might be cutting the belts, but I think more likely is the tension being wrong...my belts are quite tight (less than an inch of defelction on the long belt).

Thanks


----------

